# Chipmunk before work.



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Got him before work today. These things are becoming a problem. They are everywhere.








About 20 yards. Very long shot for me.

Njones


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Is he ok?


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

He's in a better place now.

Njones


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...then you've done your good deed for the day  Nice shootin' man...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Good shooting! You'd have to have a couple dozen for supper though. :rofl: Just kidding of course. That Rodger shooter did the trick. Nice neat cuff attachment to the pouch.

When I was a kid, we had a long rock retaining wall behind the house to make a 2nd level on the hilly lot our house was constructed on. No mortar. The flat river rocks were laid and dirt was used to fill in between each flat rock...we bought the lot and it was landscaped like that, then built a ranch house.

That wall had been there for years and was fine and dandy but chipmonks would dig out the dirt supporting the flat stones and the wall was beginning to degrade. Mother assigned my amigos and I as a slingshot and pellet rifle hit squad to eliminate the chipmonks. I skint them and had the little pelts all over the basement floor joists...pretty little skins. I wrote a girl friend who lived across the state a letter on one using it as stationery. About twenty years later we had a reunion when I moved to CA...she said she still had the chipmonk letter and it was one of her prized possessions. Most girls would of course been grossed out so it was sort of a test...I didn't fall for "most" girls, just the special ones that could put up with my country boy ways.

Why don't you dry a hide and send your fav member here a letter on it?

end of chipmonkery.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes. I have a retaining wall in front of my house and that where they live I think but they have holes everywhere and I think they have been in my attic space also.

Njones


----------

